# IT'S ARRIVED *



## 1stimer* (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello everybody !!
Just wanted to say I got my letter yesterday, we are finally of to our meeting in Manchester on the 9th October, feels like I have been waiting a lifetime - 2 years and 4 mths to be precise. Any body out there just starting out.
Lisa 36


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi hun   Well done on gettin you letter at last. Im not just starting out but there are plenty who are
Good luck

Luv sally  xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Good luck for October.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Lisa,

Just wanted to say hi and welcome to FF   I'm not starting my journey but sending you lots of luck for October    

Julie xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi there,

Also not just starting, but wishing you best of luck with everything!

Clarabelle.


----------



## wishing upon a star (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just starting my journey too so i know exactly what you feel like at the moment. We have had our first consultation and will have our ICSI treatment next year. Be sure to ask lots of questions like i didn't  . There is a sheet on this board which is good for first consultations. It may be worth you looking at. Hope everything goes well for you.
Leanne
x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lisa, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Congratulations on getting your letter for your meeting. Not long now so hope treatment itself starts right after!
Why don't you tell us a bit more about yourself? What treatment are you having (IVF, ICSI etc. ) What is your diagnosis. Perhaps I can direct you to some areas of the boards which will be of the most benefit to you.

In the meantime here are a few links you might like to explore:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the same clinic as you.

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Good luck with your meeting!

C~x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Lisa

Welcome to FF    What a relief it must be to finally get your letter.

Wishing you all the best for your appointment in October.

Good Luck

x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *1sttimer* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

the waiting lists are you long eh bloody nhs

wish you luck on your journry xxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

welcome to ff you will find all the help and support you need coming hear
good luck with everything
love lea-Anne xx


----------



## blondieh (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello just wanted to say good luck xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  1sttimer  
 on getting this far, may the next bit move faster!

You should find some other Ladies just starting out too on this board, 
*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for your home town & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~


----------

